# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > PC/Console >  Project CARS: Game đua xe cũng mừng Halloween

## demchauau1

Ngày lễ Halloween đang tới gần và cùng với đó là cơ hội tốt cho những tựa game rùng rợn đánh bóng tên tuổi của mình qua hình ảnh hay trailer mới. Tuy nhiên hãng Slightly Mad Studio đã không ngần ngại phá vỡ quy luật này thông qua việc công bố gameplay mới dành cho *Project CARS* - tựa game tập trung vào... đua xe mô phỏng.
Mặc dù mang tên gọi Halloween Trailer thế nhưng trong video này người xem sẽ chẳng thể tìm thấy một chi tiết máu me hay kinh dị nào cả. Thay vào đó, *Project CARS* đã chọn lựa những hình ảnh vào ban đêm cùng những chiếc xe đen bóng để như thường lệ, phô diễn nền đồ họa tuyệt vời của mình. Hãy cùng theo dõi ngay sau đây.
[embedded content]
Project CARS - Halloween Trailer.
Một điều đáng chú ý ở *Project CARS* là mặc dù tựa game có đồ họa không chê vào đâu được, cấu hình yêu cầu mà hãng phát triển Slightly Mad đưa ra lại tỏ ra rất vừa phải. Chi tiết các bạn có thể xem bên dưới.
*Cấu hình tối thiểu:*
Hệ điều hành: Windows 7, 8
CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q8400 2.66 GHz, AMD Phenom II X4 940 3.0 GHz
VGA: tối thiểu 1GB VRAM (Nvidia GTX 260, ATI Radeon HD 5770)
RAM: 4GB
*Cấu hình đề nghị:*
CPU: Intel Core i7 3700 3.5 GHz , AMD FX-8350 4.0 GHz
VGA: tối thiểu 2GB VRAM (Nvidia GT600 series, AMD Radeon HD7000 series)
RAM: 8GB


*Project CARS* dự tính sẽ được phát hành vào ngày 24/11 năm nay dành cho PS4, Xbox One và PC.
*>> Project CARS: Game đồ họa khủng công bố cấu hình yêu cầu*

----------

